# Ghost Nirvana Tour Advanced - Schaltung



## AW3 (18. Juli 2020)

HALLO ! 

Ich bin seit einigen Wochen Besitzerin 
eines Ghost Nirvana Tour Advanced.
Mit dem Rad an sich bin ich sehr zufrieden
Aber 
Leider komme ich mit der einfach-12-Gang-Schaltung 
beim Nirvana überhaupt nicht zurecht !!!
Ich fahre selbst noch kleine Anstiege auf dem kleinsten Ritzel 
und auf langen geraden Strecken kann ich nicht wie gewohnt durchtreten,
da fehlen mir noch mindestens 2 grosse Gänge ...
FRAGE : 
Kann man die einfach -12-Gang-Schaltung 
durch eine 2-fach-11/12-Gang-Schaltung ersetzen,
oder ist dies technisch nicht möglich 
und ich könnte nur ein größeres Kettenblatt montieren ?

DANKE


----------



## sebhunter (19. Juli 2020)

AW3 schrieb:


> HALLO !
> 
> Ich bin seit einigen Wochen Besitzerin
> eines Ghost Nirvana Tour Advanced.
> ...


wenn Du so fit bist würde ich ein größeres Kettenblatt montieren, 36z statt 32z. Da brauchst aber eine komplett neue Kurbel, da beim Bestand das Blatt nicht wechselbar ist.... Schaltung umbauen wäre ein großer Aufwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boehseonkelz89 (19. Juli 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ...komplett neue Kurbel, da beim Bestand das Blatt nicht wechselbar ist...


Das KB ist mit 3 Schrauben befestigt - wie und wo es ersatz gibt, hab ich mich nicht Infomiert.
Hier die org. Kurbel mit KB (978g)


----------



## sebhunter (19. Juli 2020)

boehseonkelz89 schrieb:


> Das KB ist mit 3 Schrauben befestigt - wie und wo es ersatz gibt, hab ich mich nicht Infomiert.
> Hier die org. Kurbel mit KB (978g)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1085007


Super Info, von außen sieht das aus als ob man das KB nicht wechseln kann?


----------



## LongJonSilver (22. Juli 2020)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass es dir bergauf zu heftig ist, selbst auf dem kleinsten Ritzel? Würde dann ein größeres Kettenblatt nicht dazu führen, dass du gar nicht mehr hochkommst ?

Was wiegt die Kurbel inklusive Kettenblatt eigentlich ?


----------



## Gumsle (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo! Würde mich auch interessieren ob ein Umbau auf 2x10 oder 11 sinnvoll wäre oder ob das Ghost damit für mich ausscheidet. Der Rahmen hats mir schon angetan, allerdings bräuchte auch ich einen kürzeren Klettergang, dann würde es aber oben raus  leider auch sehr kurz. Was wäre empfehlenswert? Passt da überhaupt ein Umwerfer vorne dran?


----------



## sebhunter (23. Juli 2020)

Gumsle schrieb:


> Hallo! Würde mich auch interessieren ob ein Umbau auf 2x10 oder 11 sinnvoll wäre oder ob das Ghost damit für mich ausscheidet. Der Rahmen hats mir schon angetan, allerdings bräuchte auch ich einen kürzeren Klettergang, dann würde es aber oben raus  leider auch sehr kurz. Was wäre empfehlenswert? Passt da überhaupt ein Umwerfer vorne dran?


Bei der TE ist das aber nicht das Problem, der höchste Gang idt hier noch zi leicht, also 32-10.
Den Klettergang beim Ess also 32-51 finde ich allerdings wirklich leicht genug, da hebt das Vorderad schon ab, und soo fit bin ich auch nicht...ich würde es da mal erst mit Training versuchen, bevor ich an Umbau denke?


----------



## Gumsle (24. Juli 2020)

Im Training bin ich - für meine bescheidenen Verhältnisse - zur Zeit eigentlich ganz gut, es ist nur, dass das Radl ein wenig auf meine Gewohnheiten zugeschnitten werden muss. Hatte nicht geplant ein neues MTB anzuschaffen, habe allerdings am Rahmen von meinem ollen  Bulls Copperhead 2013 Haarrisse bei Sattelstütze und oben am Lenkkopf entdeckt :-(
Den Rahmen vom Stevens 752 Comp (oder so ähnlich) habe ich vor Jahren auch schon geschrottet. Bin halt bissi breit für meine Grösse...
Beim Copperhead war ich drauf und dran eine Kasette mit kürzerer Übersetzung zum klettern einzubauen. Die serienmässigen 24:34 sind mir für meine leider etwas steilen Lieblingsstrecken doch zu lang. Zumal ich auch dezente Knie- und Hüftprobleme habe - jaja, der Zahn der Zeit... Beim Rumspielen mit nem Übersetzungsrechner und nach kurzer Probefahrt habe ich schon gesehen wo es wohl haken wird. Möchte halt keinen Leichtbaurahmen mehr, drum hab ich mich ein wenig aufs Nirvana Tour versteift...


----------



## sebhunter (24. Juli 2020)

Gumsle schrieb:


> Im Training bin ich - für meine bescheidenen Verhältnisse - zur Zeit eigentlich ganz gut, es ist nur, dass das Radl ein wenig auf meine Gewohnheiten zugeschnitten werden muss. Hatte nicht geplant ein neues MTB anzuschaffen, habe allerdings am Rahmen von meinem ollen  Bulls Copperhead 2013 Haarrisse bei Sattelstütze und oben am Lenkkopf entdeckt :-(
> Den Rahmen vom Stevens 752 Comp (oder so ähnlich) habe ich vor Jahren auch schon geschrottet. Bin halt bissi breit für meine Grösse...
> Beim Copperhead war ich drauf und dran eine Kasette mit kürzerer Übersetzung zum klettern einzubauen. Die serienmässigen 24:34 sind mir für meine leider etwas steilen Lieblingsstrecken doch zu lang. Zumal ich auch dezente Knie- und Hüftprobleme habe - jaja, der Zahn der Zeit... Beim Rumspielen mit nem Übersetzungsrechner und nach kurzer Probefahrt habe ich schon gesehen wo es wohl haken wird. Möchte halt keinen Leichtbaurahmen mehr, drum hab ich mich ein wenig aufs Nirvana Tour versteift...


ok, vielleicht reicht dann der Umbau auf ein 30er vorne? ...dann musst halt mehr rollen?


----------



## Gumsle (24. Juli 2020)

Ein Big Honzo ST wurde mir auch schon nahegelegt, da ist aber auch 1x12 verbaut. Würde mich freuen über Tips von Kennern zu stabilen MTBs die nicht auf Leichtbau sondern eher etwas mehr Stabilität ausgelegt sind.
Und ob und wie ein Umbau der Schaltung überhaupt Sinn macht.


----------



## schwimmbotz (4. September 2020)

Servus,

hat hier jemand eine Ahnung, welches größere Kettenblatt verbau werden kann? 
Ich habe versucht die Kettenblätter über den Hersteller zu finden ... die Suche blieb leider erfolglos.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

